# Localizador gps con transmision gms desde mòvil



## idroj (Ene 11, 2011)

Hola buenos dias,

Me llamo Jordi, tengo pensado esta idea para el trabajo de final de carrera d'electronica.
La idea es que el localizador de tamaño reducido con una tarjeta sim pueda enviar las coordenadas exactas a un movil cuando este le llama.

Sinceramente no se por donde empezar, i me gustaria si me pudierais ayudar con algun diagrama de bloques del circuito para hacerme mas o menos la idea de la complexidad del trabajo.


Muchas gracias


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 11, 2011)

Ley < Esfuerzo                              .


----------



## sdel (Ene 12, 2011)

empeza leyendo todo esto amigo

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/uso-celular-gsm-pic-pc-2730/


----------



## gzaloprgm (Ene 12, 2011)

Un amigo y yo hicimos un proyecto similar de proyecto final de secundaria, puedes ver algunos de los problemas que enfrentamos aquí: http://alephtrack.blogspot.com/

La idea es bastante sencilla: Un módulo GPS que entrega datos en TTL (el protocolo es NMEA 0183, relativamente fácil de parsear), Un modem GSM o celular, al que se le habla via RS232 (con comandos AT). El cerebro del proyecto es un microcontrolador, que lo único que hace es cada cierto tiempo leer sus coordenadas y enviarlas via GPRS.

Cualquier duda específica que tengas avisá.

Un saludo,
Gonzalo


----------



## idroj (Ene 13, 2011)

Gracias por tu respuesta.

He visto la pagina web de tu trabajo i es espectacular. He visto que hay una imagen en 3D del dispositivo gps con todo instalado. Me parece que es de un tamaño bastante grande, yo lo que busco seria un localizador tipo llavero, al ser possible.

Se podria hacer con componentes mas pequeños?


----------



## gzaloprgm (Ene 13, 2011)

Gracias por visitarlo!

Sí, lo sé, es gigante en comparación a soluciones comerciales.

Seguramente, con un poco de investigación y desarrollo podría ser posible achicarlo al tamaño de un teléfono celular (nuestro proyecto está terminado y seguramente no lo toquemos nunca más). 

Lo más dificil sería conseguir un módulo GSM y antenas tal que entre todo ahí. Podrías usar soluciones integradas como el GM862-GPS (http://www.sparkfun.com/products/7917) que tiene tanto GSM como GPS en un mismo paquete (y sale 160 dólares...)

También tendrías que averiguar de algún microcontrolador que tenga encapsulado chico (SMD) y una batería pequeña, como las usadas en celular. 

Saludo y suerte,
Gonzalo


----------



## crossfiress (Ene 13, 2011)

Saludos a todos los de foro
soy nuevo y me interesa este proyecto o algo similar y es poder hacer llamadas desde un pic pero antes las pruebas eh construido el data cable que esta colgado en el foro pero no se comunica con el cel estoy utilizando el nokia 1112 y el hyperterminal


----------



## gzaloprgm (Ene 13, 2011)

Tendrias que hacer un nuevo thread, pero te digo que quizás sea que las líneas RTS o CTS del celular están mal conectadas, o que la configuración del hyperterminal no es correcta (deberías probar sin control de flujo y otras velocidades)


----------



## crossfiress (Ene 14, 2011)

gracias de ante mano por contestar 
pero te cuento que lo eh intentado de varias formas y velocidades 
pero cuando lo ago sin control de flujo me envia muchos caracter hasta que friza la pc 
en el foro dicen que el pinou del 1112 es igual que el del 1100 pero lo probe con un tester y la tierra no concuerda seguire en pruebas y comento luego


----------

